# My Fish is eating my other fishy.



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay so they have been in the tank together for just under a week now.

I thought everybody was happy and looked comfortable.

I also thought my fighter was in love with my platy.

My fighter is orange and has great big fins.

My platy is exactly the same color as my Platy except it has small fins.

My fighter didnt really flare up at my Platy just followed him/her around alot.

My Platy kinda kept hidden behind my "ruined vase" - I thought she just liked hiding and wasn't used to the new home.

I started thinking differently when my Fighter overnight produced this MASSIVE - I MEAN ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE bubble nest in the corner.

I then proceeded to notice that my fighter kept trying to make the platy swim up to the bubble nest.

I have never seen this before but I am assuming my fighter thinks it is a female and is trying to mate with it - that would explain why he/she was hiding in the "ruined vase"

Fighter then flared up at Platy.

My bpyfriend noticed that there is a chunk missing out of Platys tail!!!!

I got so angry at my fighter (named Puddle) and removed him immediattely!!

I only have one filtered and heatered tank so I had to put him in the tiny little tank that the pet shop sold my friend.

When I put him in he looked so stressed and jumped outta the water a bit and pannicked and thrashed about in the TINY LITTLE BOWL.

I found a bigger bowl (still tiny) and he is in there now.

He is so depressed!!! I dont know how people keep them in the tiny bowls the whole life!!

He must be so cold!!!

As soon as I removed my fighter my platy got so much confidence.

He actually looked happy and EVEN SWAM!! HE gets along with my other fish too.

So now i feel bad and dont know what to do.

My fighter must feel punished when all he did was attack what he thought was a female for not having sex with it.

And I have to return my Platy after work.

My fighter must be so cold and stuff without a heater.

Please advise me on the best way to deal with this situation.

I love my fighter so much and feel so sorry for him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Would it be possible for you to buy a 2 or 2.5 gallon container with a heater for your betta?


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

I am not sure about gallons.

He is used to living in a 50 litre tank with other black phantoms and catfish.

I am going to return Platy (Mr Plate) after work today.

So sad.

I wish they would JUST GET ALONG!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it WOULD be nice if they could all get along but thats just nature.


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

no shyt Sherlock lol


----------

